# I made some more bread today.



## Ron Evers (Sep 24, 2015)

1. Cheese bread.




 


2. Rye & Buckwheat bread.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 24, 2015)

Next generation of cameras will capture the smell as well.

Dave


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 24, 2015)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Next generation of cameras will capture the smell as well.
> 
> Dave



Mine does now, just scratch the screen to get a whiff.


----------



## Jasii (Sep 25, 2015)

That bread actually looks  real and scrumptious too!!  
You have a recipe to share Sir?


----------



## mmaria (Sep 25, 2015)

looks great!

love home made bread and I make it often with rye and buckwheat


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 25, 2015)

Jasii said:


> That bread actually looks  real and scrumptious too!!
> You have a recipe to share Sir?



I used the recipe @ this link:

Rye bread

However, I was short of Rye flour so made up the difference with some Buckwheat flour.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 25, 2015)

eat more bananas...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 25, 2015)

Or make banana bread and we'd like that recipe too! lol


----------



## Derrel (Sep 25, 2015)

Your digital captures of your culinary creations always cause me cravings, Ron. Good idea on the banana as a for-scale item to pair with the loaf--it gives a great idea of the size of the loaf, and also the texture. Looks hearty!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh man, some fresh liverwurst, onion, pepperjack cheese, and horseradish... Lightly toasted

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 27, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Oh man, some fresh liverwurst, onion, pepperjack cheese, and horseradish... Lightly toasted
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



That sounds so good to me but I only have black forest ham & hot Capocollo.


----------



## knswee (Oct 1, 2015)

Damn...now i'm hungary

ken


----------



## Philmar (Oct 2, 2015)

Ron Evers said:


> PhotoriousMe said:
> 
> 
> > Next generation of cameras will capture the smell as well.
> ...



I scratched and smelled hot cross buns....maybe I need to get my monitor calibrated again.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 2, 2015)

Philmar said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoriousMe said:
> ...




Laf, we love HC buns toasted.


----------

